# Placing my first semo order- can i gang up?



## piffington (Nov 17, 2011)

Simply kept guys and girls I am placing my first order tomorrow of about 100 sheets. Im looking to gang up art on the 10x 12sheets. I just don't want to waste time and get rejected if anyone can please help me. THANKS!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Only Semo can say! But I would be surprised if you couldn't ...if not you can always gang up at F&M..and they have bigger sheets


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, you can gang.


----------

